# Counter Strike Installation Problem



## stojanovic (Sep 29, 2008)

Well i'm a huge fan of counter strike, and i enjoy playing the game but i cant install it on my desktop but can on my laptop, keep getting the error

```
cstrike\"filename" This file contains invalid data (error 11FD)
```
its never at the same spot always different sometimes half way threw or near the end, and my computer always has trouble installing stuff, my laptop installs it but my desktop computer cant why not,
the main question is how can i fix the error popping up in cs, and i freshly reformatted my pc so i cant be any security reasons.


----------



## The_shock220 (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe u should see if the cstrike folder is already on your computer and delete the whole folder than reinstall it all


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

It may be the CD/DVD drive failing and not being able to read the disc properly.
If possible, try using another drive, or you could install CS through steam (you won't need the disc at all).


----------

